# [OFF] désencyclopédie : linux

## Tony Clifton

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce site très con mais parfois marrant, j'vous propose de lire l'article sur Linux.

----------

## Temet

Je rappelle de certains à matter : dieu, poney, Chuck Norris ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> j'vous propose de lire l'article sur Linux.

 

Celui de "l'autre" est pas mal non plus (voir la photo du gars en pull bleu  :Laughing: )

----------

## Tony Clifton

Oui, effectivement, maintenant je saurais qu'il vaut mieux éviter d'acheter des pull bleu   :Very Happy:  (en même temps pour prendre un bleu comme ça...).

Sinon j'aime bien le compteur de voiture et aussi l'article sur les lada (vive les limousines lada  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Quelle est l'accélération maximale d'une Lada ?
> 
>     9.814 m/s2.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(pour ceux qui ont oublié leurs vieux cours de physique, c'est l'acceleration dûe à la gravitation sur Terre)

----------

## Tony Clifton

AH effectivement, avec 1g j'aurais tilter plus rapidement

celle-là est sympa aussi : *http://desencyclopedie.wikia.com/wiki/Lada wrote:*   

> Un homme dit à un pompiste «Je voudrais un jerrycan d'essence pour ma Lada...»
> 
>     « Oui, ça me parait être un bon troc ! »

 

----------

## creuvard

Sexe de l'ordinateur

J'aime bien celle la moi.

----------

## gbetous

Je profite de ce post pour parler de Conservapedia. C'est déjà bcp moins comique.

Pour savoir ce que c'est, allez voir (fr) la page Wikipedia sur Conservapedia, ainsi bien sur que (en) la page Conservapedia sur Wikipedia.

----------

